# Aspen vs Hemp?



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

what is better for snakes? i understand hemp is safe if accidentally eaten, but aspen is so small i don't think it would be an issue if they ate 1 strand of it.

any ideas?


----------



## CornyLeo (Feb 1, 2012)

Personally id go for Aspen but others may use both if not other bedding :lol2:

Also what snake are you thinking about?


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

boa, royal, corn


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

what is the actual difference i thought hemp was softer and less dusty but have i got it the wrong way around?


----------



## CornyLeo (Feb 1, 2012)

Here another thread that kind of debates both sides of usage.

The Corn Snake Forum - Aspen vs Hemp


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

I used to use aspen, but then changed to hemp in the form of aubiose as its only £9 for 25kg compared to like a fiver for less than a kilo. And since I know a lot of horsey people its really easy to come by for me.

I prefer aubiose as its ridiculously cheap in comparison, its softer than aspen and I find less dusty aswell. However, for burrowing species, hemp doesn't hold its shape as much as aspen does.

Not been a problem for my milk though, he still burrows as much as he did on aspen.

As for impaction risk, I feed in seperate tubs so its a non issue for me.


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Aspen or Hemp are both safe to be eaten. Snakes eat whole mice, remember. That's fur, bone, claws, teeth and a tail. A piece of aspen won't even touch the sides. Plus, in the wild they eat carrion, eggs, mammals, birds and everything in between, and they're certainly not fed on plates or plastic tubs or anything. They swallow twigs, leaves, mud, bones, insects and whatever is living on/around the food they're eating. 

I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Essex Reptile (Feb 7, 2012)

We have all our royals on aspen, I'm very pleased with it, also use it for the skinks.

It's not that expensive we have 14.5 kg for £19 and I find that lasts me ages.


----------

